# Pets - Kennels??



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

Our two French Bulldogs are in need of a place to stay on Saturday, May 16, while we attend a driving class at PC. A kennel where we could board them for the day, or even a cool garage would be ideal. 

We would like to drop them off before 8:00 am, and pick them up after the class, probably 5:00 pm or so.

Any suggestions gladly welcomed! 

Below is a photo of each of them - come on, help them find a nice place for the day!! :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

This will be the closest to our location. I've personally never used them (the benefit of living close to family  )

http://www.pooch-palace.com/index.html

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> This will be the closest to our location. I've personally never used them (the benefit of living close to family  )
> 
> http://www.pooch-palace.com/index.html
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately, most of the kennels like this either aren't open on Saturday, or are only open half days. We will need full day coverage.

Got an air conditioned garage anyone?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I called and asked about the date you mentioned and they said it would not be a problem. They just asked that you bring the dogs by a little early so they can make sure they'll be ok with the others. Seemed to be a family owned business.

Unfortunately, I think most people's garages in SC are air conditioned when the door is opened  Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Jonathan has an extra bedroom.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

willwin2day said:


> Jonathan has an extra bedroom.


Donnie,

So you don't need my extra room anymore :dunno:

To bad it's flea ridden at this point :bigpimp:


----------

